# English Creek, NJ Car and tractor show, Nov. 6, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is an antique/classic/streetrod show with hit and miss engine displays and tractors too on Nov. 6, 2004 in English Creek, NJ. Here is a link:

http://www.oldengine.com/pumpkin/index.htm


----------

